# western digital hd esterno 2TB

## Franco191075

Ciao,

ho un hd esterno western digital, di qusti hd ho già avuto esperienza e sò che la casa li formatta con un software loro che poi non li fà funzionare su linux, il problema si risolve facilmente formattandoli prima dell'uso, ma questo è di un mio amico e sopra ci sono già dei dati, c'è modo di sistemare il filesystem senza perderli?

```
usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1021

usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.5: Product: Ext HDD 1021

usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Western Digital

usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 574341563538303635393838

scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       Ext HDD 1021     2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953519616 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sdb: p1 size 1953523120 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capacity

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sdb: p1 size 1953523120 extends beyond EOD, truncated

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
```

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000202043392 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121600 cilindri, totale 1953519616 settori

Unità = sectors di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x00023d0b

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048  1953525167   976761560    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
```

```
Brivido ~ # mkdir elements

Brivido ~ # mount /dev/sdb1 elements/

Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Argomento non valido

HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,

   or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),

   or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,

   or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),

   or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Argomento non valido

The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?

Brivido ~ # 

```

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

probabilmente la cosa più semplice è salvare i dati con l'altro OS e poi rimetterceli.

Ma poi... se il tuo amico ha inserito dei dati e non usa linux, se tu lo riformatti poi sarà lui a non poterci più accedere, o sbaglio?

----------

## Franco191075

Io adesso non sò per quale motivo la western digital faccia di queste scelte, ho visto sul sito per questo hd parlano di AFS (Advanced File System), a suo tempo per i miei hd interni invece dicevano che dovevano essere assolutamente formattati col loro software solo in un unica partizione e solo ed esclusivamente NTFS, diversamente l'HD si sarebbe danneggiato.

A mio avviso come dire che su un quaderno ci puoi scrivere solo in inglese perchè se ci scrivi in italiano si strappano le pagine, infatti come l'ho letto ho fatto una bella cancellazione con dd e varie partizioni EXT e tutto funziona egregiamente da circa 7 anni

Quindi secondo me formattandolo in una normalissima partizione NTFS l'hd funzionerà egregiamente su Linux, Windows, Machintosh, Pippo...

Comunque c'erano su circa 500GB di dati e siccome non era mio ho lasciato perdere e restituito, mi interessava sapere se era possibile riparare il filesystem senza perdere i dati

Certe cose mi lasciano sempre piuttosto perplesso, come continuare ad usare FAT su chiavetta, un filesystem di 32 anni fa, utile solo a windows, un OS da 200 euro buono solo per giocarci a frisbie

----------

## djinnZ

 *Franco191075 wrote:*   

> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
> 
> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
> 
> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?

 Ho appena finito di combattere con i tool di recupero, con scarsi risultati.

Cercando lumi per prevenire il problema mi sono imbattuto in questo post e faccio lo sforzo di spiegare qualcosa. Tanto per sfogarmi più che per essere utile.

Sicuramente il proprietario dell'HD ha windozz, che da autentica merdaccia di sistema operativo qual è, combina solo guai.

Il problema è che 7, che come da tradizione M$ è sempre più cesso del predecessore, (alla sospensione per batteria esaurita nel mio caso) non effettua il flush dei dati in cache (cache difficile se non praticamente impossibile da disabilitare) sul disco esterno, neppure per marcare il filesystem come "dirty" (quindi collegandolo ad una macchina linux ntfs-3g non se ne accorge che è balordo).

Dato che non è neppure possibile evitare la scrittura (solo collegando il disco perchè detto cesso di OS deve comunque andare aggiornare le anteprime della mammina troia di chi lo ha realizzato) staccandolo e collegandolo ad un altro computer per copiarci dei dati, quando è stato ricollegato è stato danneggiato.

Ho imparato a mie spese che se va in sospensione il pc con un HD USB connesso è importante che lo stesso non sia collegato al riavvio o quell'idiota caricatura di OS sovrascrive la MFT con la vecchia copia in memoria.

Ed anche se lo si sconnette brutalmente nel frattempo ha sovrascritto mezzo mondo mondo per aggornare le anteprime.

Che poi possa capitare che il pc lo si riaccende dopo qualche giorno e non si ricordi quello che è successo ovviamente è colpa dell'utente.

Si può provare a recuperare ricorrendo alla MFT di riserva e lanciando una utility di ripristino tipo testdisc (ri recupera il 90% dei file ma poi sono cavoli amari per capire cosa sono) o recva (ti recupera l'80% dei nomi dicendoti che non sono recuperabili... molto utile, anche nelle utility di terze parti si vede la differenza) su winzozz. Per rimettere aposto la MFT è meglio usare gli ntfstools (ntfsfix /dev/vattelappesca) di linux che chkdsk ... dicono. In realtà chkdsk ha impercettibilmente migliori possibilità di rimettere le cose a posto nei casi semplici perchè non si limita a scambiare le MFT ma nei casi più complessi ti pialla tutto senza speranza.

Come da discussioni precedenti sarebbe sempre meglio fare una copia della partizione con ddrescue e lavorare con i tool linux su quella.

E qui ti casca l'asino perchè torniamo al solito problema delle partizioni.

 *Franco191075 wrote:*   

> Io adesso non sò per quale motivo la western digital faccia di queste scelte, ho visto sul sito per questo hd parlano di AFS (Advanced File System), a suo tempo per i miei hd interni invece dicevano che dovevano essere assolutamente formattati col loro software solo in un unica partizione e solo ed esclusivamente NTFS, diversamente l'HD si sarebbe danneggiato.
> 
> A mio avviso come dire che su un quaderno ci puoi scrivere solo in inglese perchè se ci scrivi in italiano si strappano le pagine, infatti come l'ho letto ho fatto una bella cancellazione con dd e varie partizioni EXT e tutto funziona egregiamente da circa 7 anni
> 
> Quindi secondo me formattandolo in una normalissima partizione NTFS l'hd funzionerà egregiamente su Linux, Windows, Machintosh, Pippo...

 Creando più partizioni è possibile che una partizione esaurisca i "recover block" o come diavolo si chiamano prima del dovuto. In questo modo l'HD inizierà a perdere dati prima rispetto all'MTBF dichiarato.

Lo so che sarebbe più logico dichiarare l'MTBF e specificare in quali termini le aree di recupero intervengono anche perché più partizioni garantiscono dalla causa più frequente di perdita di dati, malfunzionamenti ed arresti imprevisti del computer, ma poi le associazioni dei consumatori (ormai ritrovo per gallinacci con il complesso della dama di carità, avvocaticchi e "spicciafacenne" assortiti nonchè gli immancabili ...oni) sbraitano perchè è troppo complicato interpretare e quelli del marketing non possono più strombazzare cifre roboanti (come è avvenuto anche per le dimensioni, se è per questo).

Ma i "marching morons" restano inarrestabili e comandano loro. *Franco191075 wrote:*   

> Comunque c'erano su circa 500GB di dati e siccome non era mio ho lasciato perdere e restituito, mi interessava sapere se era possibile riparare il filesystem senza perdere i dati. Tanto l'economia deve girare... e qualcos'altro ...

 i dati degli utenti non sono importanti; perchè recuperarli?! Peggio per loro se non li hanno affidati a fessbucc o non vogliono mettersi in testa che "il cloud è il futuro".

Non attenersi agli slogan si avvia a diventare un reato di questo passo... *Franco191075 wrote:*   

> Certe cose mi lasciano sempre piuttosto perplesso, come continuare ad usare FAT su chiavetta, un filesystem di 32 anni fa, utile solo a windows, un OS da 200 euro buono solo per giocarci a frisbie

 Capirai che ormai tutto viene gestito in funzione degli imbecilli, se cerchi su nonciclopedia alla voce bimbominkia puoi farti un'idea di quello di cui parlo.

Il bimbominkia medio usa prevalentemente l'hd per collegarlo alla playstation od al player per vedere i maledetti filmini delle vacanze (o meglio i pornazzi scaricati da internet) o le foto sul televisore di casa quindi si usa fat per far fronte alle limitazioni di tali dispositivi.

Tanto file più grandi di 4GB possono solo essere dei rip di cd e blueray, pratiche da dissuadere.

In ogni caso (stando all'assistenza non al coglioncino da megastore od ai call center) la conversione da fat ad ntfs è ammessa, l'importante è che non partizioni o riformatti.

Che poi, nella mia modestissima esperienza, il filesystem convertito sia meno stabile conta poco.

Sembra che windozz crei problemi su alcuni dispositivi ripartizionando (dopo le ultime vicissitudini inizio a credere a questa possibilità) e che su linux fdisk richiede parametri appositi per la geometria (-u ,  -c , -b ?) che il grosso degli utenti non conosce... mah.

----------

